# State water snapper



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I am looking for crew (2people or less) to run out to state waters and catch some snapper and kings and ling and whatever else we can grab- I just don't like going by myself. It's hard to drive and troll and man a gaff and , well you know. So it's a cheap trip and I can go last minute if it's flat- or better yet. -when it gets flat you can , almost count on me going out - I don't drink - I don't smoke - and I don't want to teach anyone how to fish- if you can handle those conditions give me a shout and let's catch some fish - hit me up on here-


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

That sounds like a great time! I'm from DFW but geared up with more gear than I know what to do with. Have 3 boats so I can handle the boat if needed. Primarily fish weekends should the weather work in our favors. 

PM sent


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

you have a PM


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Snapper fishing*

What kind of boat/set-up do you have? Where do you launch out of? What is the estimated cost per person? Would love to go. Been offshore many times. Let me know. Thanks. Very flexible work schedule.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Appreciate the pm's*

I got all the pm's I will add all to. My call list thanks a bunch - oh I just run a 18 foot Kenner 180v


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Details*

Boat is kept in surfside marina- cost - split gas bait and drinks - if the day cost more than $50 a person than that would be a unusual . However, the last trip I took we boated a limit of snapper and it was prolly $25 a head just to give ya an idea-


----------

